# Correct paint?



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting ready to paint my 67 gto convertible Fathom Blue...i have only seen 2 67 gto that color..both had metallic flake in the paint...is matalic flake correct for this original '67 Pontiac gto color????
Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BYTOR84 said:


> Getting ready to paint my 67 gto convertible Fathom Blue...i have only seen 2 67 gto that color..both had metallic flake in the paint...is matalic flake correct for this original '67 Pontiac gto color????
> Thanks



According to my 1971 Acme Automotive Finishes paint book, IF your paint code is "E", Fathom Blue Metallic, the color has a medium-metallic flake added. :thumbsup:


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you..unfortunately my paint code is not Fathom Blue..but that's what I'm going to paint it..
Thanks for the n info


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BYTOR84 said:


> Thank you..unfortunately my paint code is not Fathom Blue..but that's what I'm going to paint it..
> Thanks for the n info



You're welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## BYTOR84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Soon!


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Colors are different when crossing over to the new paints.


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Shades change for the different manufactures


----------

